# Last weekend regatta was good



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Helo,    

Saturday we had regatta only in oir club.

We were 30 boats.

We race all teams together. It was Class A, and Class B I am class B and Iniciados.

we had 4 regattas, I was 3, and 3, and 2 and 1.

Gonçalo is very happy because I win the sailors of class A      

and Class A are the big boys         

Now I can not go to class A because there is no place, but next year I am going to class A. I am happy.

Now my dad is very happy     he looks in internet for Sebastian Ziegelmayer.      

I also like fescenda optimist

My dad brings me a box of liquid to make stones from canada, and radio helicopter.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Attaboy, Fred!!!
(Not sure what kind of liquid makes Canadian stones though...?!)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

but you don't know the crystal? and you make the crystal. But you are adult.

http://lilshopofscience.com/index.php?id=34

http://www.amazon.com/Smithsonian-Crystal-Growing-3-Color/dp/B00000ITBT

and I have also a helichopter with radio and my mom says:

não voes com isso em casa.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

great new fred... Congratulations.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Oh..Ok...stones and crystals a wee bit different... 
They've been around a long time, since I was a boy anyway...


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Great sailing Fred. Your Dad tells us many times how very proud he is of you, and that he gives you presents when you win regattas.

I agree with what your mom says about flying the helicopter in the house . . . not a good idea. My son had a helicopter also, but be careful to not do what he did. When flying outside . . . não voe em torno das árvores e dos fios.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

...is the helo gas or electric??


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

helo...I am Fred


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

TrueBlue said:


> Great sailing Fred. Your Dad tells us many times how very proud he is of you, and that he gives you presents when you win regattas.
> 
> I agree with what your mom says about flying the helicopter in the house . . . not a good idea. My son had a helicopter also, but be careful to not do what he did. When flying outside . . . não voe em torno das árvores e dos fios.


Senhor trueblue,

pois, mas eu não posso voar na rua porque o meu pai não deixa.

Ele diz que o helicóptero vai embora com o vento, por isso eu vou para a garagem , mas ele zanga-se comigo porque eu risco os carros.

Olha conheçes os Optimists da america? Podes ver se são bons?

Obrigado


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailingdog said:


> great new fred... Congratulations.


    you name is sailingdog?    
you are dog? 

I have 2 dogs, but they don't sail, Benny jumps in water and my dad is mad      

he is hevy dog.

you have phto of your dog?


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

Congratulations Fred!

Hey SD, let's have a picture!:


OPTIMANIA said:


> you have phto of your dog?


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

hi I'm Micheal Clevenger   . I'm using my dads screen name because he told me i could use it. i am 10 years old and a also have my own race boat it is a Mutineer. i am Courtney's little brother. Fred i heard you were a participant in a boat race.DID YOU WIN???!!!!!?????!!!!!


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Thats great Fred, 

See you in the Olympics some day.

SD, were is the photo?


----------



## jimmyb116 (Feb 20, 2007)

hi my name is carrie i am 6 years old and live in canada and sail with my family


----------

